

StackVM Demo Video #2: User login system, chat and sharing of virtual machines. - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/stackvm-demo-video-two

======
luu
Argh! At the end of the video, he says "if you wish to try an early demo of
stackvm, just visit stackvm.com", but there's no demo available -- the website
says "In a few months, we'll start rolling out a free private demo. Sign up
below and we'll send you an invite code when we're ready to launch."

I suppose the statement in the video technically correct. :-)

~~~
pkrumins
Oops, I wanted to say "If you wish to try an early demo of stackvm in a few
months, visit stackvm.com to sign up." :)

~~~
luu
Oh well. I'm only griping because it looks really neat, and I want to try it
out. How come you don't want people playing with the current stackvm? Is it
because you're going to add a lot of features, and you expect people to be
disappointed by the current feature set, because it's not currently stable, or
because of something completely different?

~~~
pkrumins
It's because we don't have that much hardware.

But you can try to get it running on your own. If you pull my current 'chat'
stackvm branch [1], it's the one we used in the 2nd demo. You'd need qemu,
node.js and a few node.js libraries.

[1]
[http://github.com/pkrumins/stackvm/commit/162bca6eba35db815f...](http://github.com/pkrumins/stackvm/commit/162bca6eba35db815f270f4d7e136ae5f374422f)

~~~
luu
Very cool. Thanks!

------
lkozma
Personally I don't find these new features as exciting as the first ones. It
is very much possible that I miss some use cases so take my opinion with a
grain of salt.

I think all interface elements could done in plain HTML, a "YouTube for
virtual machines" with create, embed, and simple controls would be both useful
and understandable. I find the chat and drag/drop a bit of a duplicated effort
and it is anyway orthogonal to the main functionality.

With all that, best of luck with your next iterations and looking forward to
trying it out.

~~~
pkrumins
Replies by paragraph:

1: These are pretty important features. Suppose you want to share a VM with
your collegue and ask him for help. So you invite him to StackVM and share a
VM with him.

2: It's all plain HTML already. Not sure what you mean.

3: Thank you!

~~~
lkozma
Ok, it is not obvious from the video but it seemed that the chat functionality
is built into your system and it seems like some JavaScript-based GUI similar
to Meebo. It might be easier to let people copy/paste and send a link to each
other via whatever chat they are already using. Implementing a chat system
seems like a distraction here. Again, I can only speculate about the actual
system, so maybe there's no point for me to suggest features until I can
actually try out a first version.

~~~
pkrumins
Oh, it actually is JavaScript.

But I still don't understand why it should be plain HTML?

------
icode
I already understood your service last time. Now just give me those damn
machines :)

~~~
pkrumins
Soon!

------
d0m
Pretty cool stuff, pretty bad video.

~~~
pkrumins
Bad video. :(

